# Office 365 >  > [SOLVED] Help With contact table

## phillee

i have a customer list that has the names and contact info for my customers, the list has 500ish contacts within.
what i would like to know is there any way that i 'split' this into individual worksheets 1 per customer, i tried doing this by copy and paste but i only managed to achieve 5 in a hour. Please help

----------


## NeedForExcel

Can you attach a sample workbook?

There is a Way using Pivot Tables (Depending on the Data Structure), let me see if that can be used..

Else, VBA!

----------


## sourabhg98

Hi,
We can try to solve this problem.
But for that we need to first look at your data....so it will be good if you could attach a sample workbook over here....
You can attach a workbook by clicking on "Go Advanced" button at the foot of the typing area ....and then clicking on the "Paper Clip" icon from the tools above....

----------


## phillee

sample.xlsx
obviously due to data protection i have had to create a few fakes but that's the layout of the table but i would like the contacts to go into a 'template' format  contact info.xlsx

if it isn't possible to go into the template that's fine just need to create separate contacts

----------


## sourabhg98

So you need to create separate worksheet for each one??

----------


## phillee

yes i need to split the list of 500 into individual contacts i have had a little mess around and the only successful way has been to copy and paste but this is too time consuming and will take days if not weeks! i seem to remember doing something similar in school but as this was over 10 years ago and haven't touched excel since the process has been long forgotten

----------


## NeedForExcel

See the file attached!




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## phillee

That works a treat thank you very much this has saved me ALOT of time!  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## sourabhg98

You can also try this---
Click run button to get the result..

----------


## NeedForExcel

No Problem!

Glad it helped!  :Smilie:

----------


## sourabhg98

I forgot to do the formatting part...
Try this for the same...

The only advantage to use this way is that it saves a lot of time in processing...
You can give it a try..

----------


## phillee

sample (3) (1).xlsm
im sorry to be a pain but would you be able to do it from this template i did try to change the template range but didnt seem to do anything

----------


## sourabhg98

In this template you need to merge the cells of columns B, C and D....right??
Rest everything should be same..

----------


## sourabhg98

Also I would recommend to minimize the use of merged cells as they only create problems in the future...

----------


## phillee

The merged cells are not important it can be done without them juat really needed to add the comments section to it

----------


## sourabhg98

So what you can do is after running that macro you would get all the sheets for every company...now you just need to add the comments section...so just select all the sheets except data and template (by selecting first sheet>>pressing and holding shift>>selecting the last sheet)....now while all these sheets are selected just type Date, Comments and Initials wherever you want to put them in any one of the sheets and the same will be done will all the sheets...
Hope this helps!!

----------


## phillee

Fantastic thank you for all your help it is really appreciated you sir deserve a medal

----------


## sourabhg98

You are most welcome!!
Glad to know that helped!!
Thanks for the reputation and feedback!!

----------

